# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Valkeakosken Liikenne

## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenteen rivit ovat lisääntyneet yhdellä Volvo 9700S / Volvo B12B -linja-autolla. #20 ZKI-120 on näin ollen yhtiön 6. 9700-tyyppinen Volvo. Pituutta uutukaisella silmämääräsesti arvioiden aika tarkkaan 12 metriä.

Auto oli havainnoimispäivänä ihan linjaliikenteessä, tosin oletettavasti tämäkin auto on varsinainen monikäyttöpeli jota tullaan näkemään niin linjalla kuin tilausajossa.

----------


## killerpop

Samaan ketjuun sopinee myös tieto, että Scania K112 / Ajokki Express #14 HXL-114 on myyty eteenpäin. Tiettävästi ei ole enää Suomen maaperällä.

----------


## killerpop

Yksi uusi auto tulee tiettävästi ennen vappua, sillä kollegat ovat jo bonganneet tulevan #22:n tehtaan koeajossa ennen pääsiäistä. Auto on samanmoinen 9700S kuin #15.

----------


## Ozzy

Näin myös tuon, on vähempipenkkistä mallia kuten #15. Onkos noilla muuten ennen ollut kylkinroa yli nron #21?
Kas kun eivät nroineet nrolle #14, noi muut kaupan olevat ovat kai vieläkin myymättä? Mistähän tuo ottaa paikan kalustosijoituksesta, kun ei lyhyempänä ole ainakaan ilmeisesti tiluriauto, oliskos #5 tai #18 lisätty sitten myyntilistaan?

----------


## mhbus

Valkeakosken Liikenteen toistaiseksi ainoa nro 22 oli Toijalan suunnan liikenteiden mukana Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tullut Leyland Leopard-Autokori Airisto.  Näitä samanlaisia tuli viisi kappaletta, joiden numerot olivat 16, 18, 20, 21 ja 22.  Numeroille 17 ja 19 tuli Leylandit Wiiman M64 lähiliikennemallit ja vähän aikaa oli ajossa ilmeisesti numerolla 15 vanhempi Leyland Ajokin lättähattumallilla, eikä tätä Ajokkilaista maalattu Liikenteen väreihin.

----------


## J_J

Valkeakosken Liikenteen kalusto on kyllä kiitettävän nuorta nykypäivän mittapuulla mitaten. Nuoruudesta huolimatta meikäläisessä herättää ihmetystä monien autojen "neekeritason" varustus. Kattokanavista puuttuu matkustajakohtaiset ilmasuuttimet, lukuvalot... Tuntuu että autoissa on säästetty (tai suorastaan pihistelty) jostain syystä. Ilmeisesti myös kylmäilmastoinnin ostoa linjakäyttöautoihin välteltiin likipitäen niin kauan, kun vain Ruskossa suostuttiin 9700:aa ilman sellaista myymään   :Laughing:  

Vastaavalla tapaa varusteltuja 9700-Volvoja, eikä oikein Carrus Vectoreitakaan, ole silmiin sattunut muilla liikennöitsijöillä (paitsi toki ex valkeakoskelaisia).

----------


## killerpop

#22 IKY-822, kori 3411. Ompi Valkeakosken ensimmäinen auto jossa mobitecin ledikilvet.

----------


## tumppi84

Valkeakosken Liikenteen kalustosta poistunut auto #8 IEA-608 Scania K113 Ajokki Victor vm.1989. Uusi omistaja J.Paananen Oy.

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenteen #1 (KIU-891) on nyt puettu Ideapark:n mainoksiin. 
Ja tällaiselta auto näyttää:

----------


## Compact

Hyvä ja hienoa!

Ensin luulin, että kuvassa on Muuttoauto tai jokin muu vastaava rahdin/karjan/tms. Tavarankuljetusauto. Siis sellainen jonka "asiakkaan" ei itse tarvitse matkaansa maksaa.

Viktor Ekin ja Karjakunnan vastaavat kulkuneuvot olivat aikoinaan kyllä eri värisiä  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Siis sellainen jonka "asiakkaan" ei itse tarvitse matkaansa maksaa.


En nyt varmaksi mene sanomaan, mutta jostain olin lukevinani, että tämä auto tulisi maksuttomaan bussikuljetukseen Tampereen ja Ideaparkin välille 1.12. alkaen (Ideapark kustantaa?).

Mutta se ainakin on varmaa, että auto on maalattu valkoiseksi. Muu on teippiä.

EDIT: linkki lisätty

----------


## Ozzy

Luulisi , että toi olisi mennyt yli vuodessa jollekin kaupaksikin- onko ko.yksilöllä niin huono maine, ettei kelläkään kelvannut? Ei edes ryssille?

Ihan matolaatikko se tosin tiloiltaan onkin- hyvä että löysivät sille jotain käyttöä....

----------


## killerpop

> Luulisi , että toi olisi mennyt yli vuodessa jollekin kaupaksikin- onko ko.yksilöllä niin huono maine, ettei kelläkään kelvannut? Ei edes ryssille?


Ehkä se meneekin kaupaksi nyt kun pohjaväri on valkoinen ja koristekapseleissa lukee VOLVO  :Wink: 

Ei niitä autoja silti liikaa ole, vaikka varalla olisikin nyt autot #3, #7 ja #22... tiluriautoilla #17 ja #4 kun tuo kiihkeä vakiovuoroliikenne kun ei niin käytännöllistä ole hoitaa.

Auto otettiin jo kesällä maalattavaksi, joten sen tuleva käyttö oli tiedossa jo useampia kuukausia sitten. Ja varmasti paras valinta tuohon käyttöön.

Sen verran pakko ottaa kantaa tuohon kaupaksikäymiseen, että Valkeakosken Liikenteen autot eivät ole sieltä halvimmasta päästä. Nekin, joilla tarvetta olisi uusia vakiovuorokalustoaan, saattavat suunnata herkästi katseensa Ruotsin markkinoilla oleviin halpoihin homepommeihin eurojen säästöjen takia. Siellä on tarjontaa ja hinnat sen mukaiset.

----------


## Ozzy

Nimenomaan Valkeakosken Liikenteen autot ovat hyvin pidettyjä ja hyväkuntoisia ja hyvin kelvanneet aina ennen ihan tänne koto-Suomeenkin
käytettyinä, ja niitähän on vielä paljon eri firmoilla ajossa ympäri maan.

Tämä yksi vaan ei ole kaupaksi mennyt. Mutta se siitä, eiköhän se vanha sananlasku hyvästä ja pahasta rummusta ja niiden vaikutuksesta ole tässä tapauksessa tehnyt tehtävänsä.

Uskoisin vaan , ettei tuo ole oikein hyvä tuohon uuteenkaan hommaan, vaikka kyyti olisi ilmaistakin, koska eiköhän Ideaparkin intresseissä ole saada ihmiset ostamaan ja tuolla ei paljon ostoskasseja viedä, kun ei sinne edes mahdu suorin jaloin istumaan vaan joutuu olemaan vinottain.

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenteen kevään 2007 autohankinta on sikäli mielenkiintoinen että se on - ehkä yllättäenkin - Lahti Scala.

Samalla auto tulee oleen ensimmäinen automaattivaihteinen auto ja ilmeisesti ensimmäinen koskaan uutena ostettu lahtelainen valkkurille.

Auto tulee valkoiseksi, joskin puetaan Ideapark-teemaan.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Hauska uutinen!

Ihan ensimmäinen lahtelainen tuo ei sentään ole, mutta monta vuosikymmentä pitää peruuttaa, ennen kuin tulevat edelliset vastaan :-)
1971 ja -72 ostettiin Scania B110/Lahti Kympit HYI-6 ja HAJ-215 (seiska ja ysi). "Hyikkiksellä" ookasinkin joskus 80-luvun alussa Hämeenlinnasta Tykölän kautta Koskiin.

----------


## J_J

> Hauska uutinen!


Aiheesta jonkin verran (tosin ei sentään mahdottomia määriä) kokemuksia omaavana, en määrittelisi uutista lainkaan hauskaksi... Jos ei Volvon korien laatu tyydytä, niin pahoin pelkään että Villähteen tuotosten kohdalla pettymys on sitäkin suurempi :-(

----------


## tkp

> Jos ei Volvon korien laatu tyydytä, niin pahoin pelkään että Villähteen tuotosten kohdalla pettymys on sitäkin suurempi :-(


Juu, varsin viileää kyytiä on (varsinkin) uudet LAK-tuotokset tarjonneet viime päivinä...

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mitähän reittejä nuo Valkeakosken Liikenteen menopelit ajelevat? Kun ei ole kauheasti Hesassa näkynyt..

----------


## killerpop

> Mitähän reittejä nuo Valkeakosken Liikenteen menopelit ajelevat? Kun ei ole kauheasti Hesassa näkynyt..


http://www.valkeakoskenliikenne.fi/ - etusivulla tyylitelty reittikartta, josta puuttuu Ideapark.

Numeroidut vakiovuorolinjat 51, 52, 53, 55, lisäksi Valkeakoski-keskeistä liikennettä etelä-Pirkanmaalla, esim Toijala-Valkeakoski (joka puolestaan on Pohjolan Liikenteeltä periytynyt "junabussi"-linja)

----------


## J_J

> Mitähän reittejä nuo Valkeakosken Liikenteen menopelit ajelevat? Kun ei ole kauheasti Hesassa näkynyt..


Valkeakosken Liikenteen menokit Helsingin linjoilla kuuluisivat suoraan "Outo auto linjalla" -havainneketjustoon. Niitä ei pidä käsiteltämän tässä viestiketjussa.

----------


## tumppi84

> Valkeakosken Liikenteen kevään 2007 autohankinta on sikäli mielenkiintoinen että se on - ehkä yllättäenkin - Lahti Scala.


Auto tulossa lähiaikoina ja alkaa palvelemaan numerolla 8.

----------


## killerpop

> Auto tulossa lähiaikoina ja alkaa palvelemaan numerolla 8.


Valkeakosken Liikenne   #8   (TJY-508)

Alusta: Scania K230 UB 4x2 - 1857365
Kori: Lahti Scala - 30007
Vuosimalli: 4/2007
Ovet: 1+2+0

----------


## tumppi84

> Valkeakosken Liikenne #8 (TJY-508)


Ja tässä kuva:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ymmärtääkseni Valkeakosken liikenteellä ei kauheasti ole noita ns. paikallisliikenteen autoja, vaan suurin osa kelpaisi pidemmillekkin reiteille. Tuo ovitus systeemi on mielestäni aika hyvä, se tuo lisää istumapaikkoja. Pk-seudullakun ovia tungetaan joka väliin. Mielestäni esim. Scalassa ei tarvisi olla takaovea, on se niin lyhyt tasa-osa kuitenkin.

----------


## Miska

> Ymmärtääkseni Valkeakosken liikenteellä ei kauheasti ole noita ns. paikallisliikenteen autoja, vaan suurin osa kelpaisi pidemmillekkin reiteille.


Tätä olen monesti itsekin ihmetellyt, että miksi Valkeakosken Liikenne hankkii varsin lyhyen matkan linjaliikenteeseensä kalustoa, joka on selvästi tarkoitettu pidemmille vakiovuoroille ja tilausajokäyttöön. 90-luvun lopulla firmaan hankittiin pari enemmän seutuliikenteen tarpeisiin varustettua Carrus Vegaa, mutta sen jälkeen hankinnat ovat ennen tätä Scalaa olleet Carrus Vectoreita ja Volvo 9700:ia. Minä olisin mielelläni nähnyt firman hankkivan muutaman tämäntapaisen tai tämäntapaisen auton. 

Valkeakosken Liikenne ajaa muun muassa linjoja Valkeakoski - Toijala (22 km, 25-30 min) ja Valkeakoski - Tampere (35 km, 35-45 min) sekä Valkeakoski - Lempäälä - Tampere (44 km, 65 min). Tampereelle ulottuvat linjat ovat osa yhteistariffiliikennettä, jolloin niillä matkustetaan paljon Tampereen sisäisiä matkoja.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Minä olisin mielelläni nähnyt firman hankkivan muutaman tämäntapaisen tai tämäntapaisen auton.


Ensimmäisestä olen samaa mieltä. Tuollainen sopii oikein hyvin noin tunnin vakiovuorolle. Toisesta en niin ole varma. Pehmeämmät penkit pitäisi ainakin olla, muuten sekin kyllä kelpaisi. Ehkäpä Åbergin Linjan Flyer voisi olla esimerkkiautona oikein sopiva.

----------


## killerpop

> Ensimmäisestä olen samaa mieltä. Tuollainen sopii oikein hyvin noin tunnin vakiovuorolle. Toisesta en niin ole varma. Pehmeämmät penkit pitäisi ainakin olla, muuten sekin kyllä kelpaisi.


Ehkäpä pääpainopiste esimerkeissä oli esitellä autoja koreiltaan ja alustoiltaan. Penkithän saa ostaja itse valita - molempiin esimerkin automalleihinhan on kyllä valikoimaa.

Tässä vaiheessa on vaikea povata, tuleeko Valkeakosken Liikenteelle enemmänkin matalalattiabusseja tai edes kompromissina miskan esittelemiä lähiliikenneautoja. Liikennekenttä antaa muutoin hyvät mahdollisuudet, mutta vähentyvät istumapaikat, tilausajot ja pienet rahtitilat voivat nousta kynnyskysymykseksi. Autokierto kun on sellainen, että harva auto ajaa pelkästään yhdentyyppistä linjaa, ellei sitten Hauhon ja Kangasalan autoja lasketa. Istumapaikat lähinnä senkin takia, että Toijalan vuoroilla on eräitä lähtöjä, joissa tarvitaan 59-paikkaisia autoja ja teliautot on vähän poissuljettu idea. 

Linja 53 on kanssa oma lukunsa. Tällä linjalla harvemmin kukaan kulkee päästä päähän, ellei ole harrastaja, tai halua jostain syystä nähdä muita maisemia. Käytännössä Valkeakoskelta tulevat matkustajat jäävät pois Lempäälän alueella, viimeistään ennen Kuljua (koska Kuljuun on suorempikin yhteys). Puolestaan Kärjenniemen ja Lempäälän keskustan välillä ei juurikaan ole asutusta, vaikkakin yksi ala-aste reitin varrelle mahtuukin. Tälläkin osuudella tärkein kohderyhmä on lähes Lempäälän keskustaan sijoittuva Käsi- ja taideteollinen oppilaitos, jonka oppilaista voi saada auton täyteen. Muutoin Lempäälän ja Tampereen välillä asiakkaat sitten vie Paunu matalilla autoillaan samaa reittiä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Istumapaikat lähinnä senkin takia, että Toijalan vuoroilla on eräitä lähtöjä, joissa tarvitaan 59-paikkaisia autoja ja teliautot on vähän poissuljettu idea.


Mikähän niissä teliautoissa niin pahaa on? Eikös puolituristiteli olisi ihan hyvä, jos vaatii enemmän istumapaikkoja?

----------


## J_J

> Mikähän niissä teliautoissa niin pahaa on? Eikös puolituristiteli olisi ihan hyvä, jos vaatii enemmän istumapaikkoja?


Sekä hankinta, että käyttö on kalliimpaa kuin 2-akselisen auton tapauksessa. Tähän yhtälöön kun lisätään sellainen fakta, että teliauton suuremmalle kapasiteetille ei ole käyttöä läheskään kaikilla vuoroilla, tullaankin lopputulokseen: ei kannata.

----------


## Ozzy

> Mikähän niissä teliautoissa niin pahaa on? Eikös puolituristiteli olisi ihan hyvä, jos vaatii enemmän istumapaikkoja?


Oletko koskaan edes Koskissa käynyt - tai paikallisista olosuhteista perillä?

Ei millään pahalla suinkaan, mutta Killerpop mielestäni tiivisti äärimmäisen hyvin
tuon tilanteen, miksi näin ja miksi ei.

Uskoisin kuitenkin, että Ojaloille esim. linja #55 Ideaparkiin alkaa olla siinä ja siinä, ei siellä ainakaan suurimmalla
osalla vuoroista matkustajia ole näkynyt aamun ( 7-9) , iltapäivän (14-16) ja iltavuoron päättymisen jälkeisiä vuoroja lukuunottamatta eli työväkeä kuljetetaan, muttei asiakkaita. Ideaparkin myynti ei ole tosiaankaan ole sitä luokkaa, mitä alunperin hehkutettiin ja muut liikennöitsijät voisivat ihan suosiolla oikasta linjansa kulkemaan suorinta reittiä, Ojalan Liikenne ajaa muutenkin siitä jatkuvasti ohi, joten tämmöinen Ideapark-Scala on toistaiseksi ihan paikallaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä muutes on tuo järki siinä, että Särkänniemen tolpassa on tuo # 55 -linjan läpyskä- näyttää muutaman kiepin päivässä aina tyhjänä ajavan sitä kautta..... ja kyseessä ei suinkaan ole Valkeakosken Liikenteen perinteiset vientivuoro- tai hakuvuoro, jotka on ihan aikataulussakin.


Tälle linjan 55 Särkänniemi-Ideapark ajelulle löytyy aikataulukin, http://www.valkeakoskenliikenne.fi/i...arkanniemi.pdf

Pysäkki on luonnollisesti Paasikiventiellä, josta ajetaan Pyynikintorin suuntaan ja kohti Ideaparkia. Näin ollen väliin jää ainoastaan Metson pysäkki Pyynikintorin suuntaan (Tuulensuu on toki tarpeeksi lähellä).

Ideanahan on yhdistää kaksi matkailuvalttia, lapset huvitteleen ja aikuiset shoppaileen, tai ensin poiketa perheellä toisessa ja sitten toisessa. Oman autonkin (jos sellaisella välttämättä kulkee) voi jättää vaikka Ideapark:lle

----------


## Ozzy

Ideahan on sinänsä kannatettava, mutta ei ne sitä ole markkinoineet, enkä noissa Särkänniemeen/Särkänniemestä kulkevissa 55 linjan autoissa tuolla extrakiepillä kertaakaan yhtään matkustajaa kyydissä ole onnistunut näkemään.

----------


## Eppu

Muutama foto Valkeakoskelta päiväyksellä 15.9.09 löytyypi syyskuun kuvakansiosta alkaen tästä. Valkeakosken linjoilta kaupan myötä siirtyneet paikkurit näyttävät olevan muuten saman näköisiä kuin ennen, kuitenkin "linjat" tekstit on kyljistä saatu lähes jokaisesta pois. Autoille ei ainakaan vielä ole annettu uusia järjestysnumeroita. Miten sitten lähitulevaisuudessa, mahtaako Valkeakosken paikallisliikenteeseen olla tulossa jotakin uudempaa kalustoa, jää tietysti nähtäväksi...

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenteen kalustoon tuli toinen OmniExpress, kun 4.1.2010 rekisteröitiin auto #11. Scania K340IB alustan päälle on tehty matalampi OmniExpress 340 kori keskiovella, kuten yhtiön ensimmäisessäkin on. Tässä autossa on pituutta 12,89 m ja 52 istumapaikkaa ja tullaan näkemään Tampereen ja Valkeakosken välisessä seutuliikenteessä, ainakin linjoilla 51 ja 52. 

Muutama kuva autosta:

----------


## tumppi84

> Valkeakosken Liikenteen kalustoon tuli toinen OmniExpress, kun 4.1.2010 rekisteröitiin auto #11. Scania K340IB alustan päälle on tehty matalampi OmniExpress 340 kori keskiovella, kuten yhtiön ensimmäisessäkin on. Tässä autossa on pituutta 12,89 m ja 52 istumapaikkaa ja tullaan näkemään Tampereen ja Valkeakosken välisessä seutuliikenteessä, ainakin linjoilla 51 ja 52.


Erona auto #23:n on pituuden ja paikkaluvun lisäksi on mm. matkustamon informaationäytön väri, joka on 23:ssa punainen ja 11:ssa vihreän keltainen. Lisäksi peilit ovat hieman erilaiset ja tähän autoon on jo tehtaalla saatu kunnon pöytä rahastuskoneelle. 23:n pöytä tehtiin ominkäsin itse ja sitten koritehtaan ammattilaiset kävivät katsomassa mallia millainen sen tulisi olla.  :Smile:

----------


## C3P

Valkeakosken paikallisliikennekalustoa on saapunut uudistamaan Scala JGZ-843 (ex HelB #719). Numeroksi tulee 26. Vaihdossa lähti Vlk Linjat #1 LIC-926.

Muillekin Linjoilta tulleille autoille on annettu uudet numerot:
#24 YAL-902
#25 TIZ-552 (Sprinter)
#27 OFV-952

Pihan perällä odottavat noutajaa (ostajaa) hätävarana Liikenne #10 ja Linjat #2 ja #6.

----------


## C3P

Teippari oli käynyt ja Scalan kylkeen olikin edellämainitusta poiketen ilmestynyt numero 10.

----------


## Fiktio

Taloon tullut uusi Scania numerolle #26.

----------


## J_J

> Taloon tullut uusi Scania numerolle #26.


Vaikka tämä aihe on jo kahlattu läpi useita kertoja, on pakko todeta: kyllä vuonna 2011 uusi auto voisi hieman nykyaikaisemmaltakin näyttää... Punaiset vanteet saa ajatukset vierähtämään 1970-luvulle  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Uusi auto #27 puolestaan näyttää tältä


Alkuvuodesta oli puhetta, että Wiima-paikkurit poistetaan kesällä ja toinen saa luovuttaa automaattivaihteistonsa autolle #5, joka siirtyisi kaiketi Valkeakosken paikkuriin kahden Scalan seuraksi. Wiimat lie jo kadonneet tontilta?

----------


## C3P

> Alkuvuodesta oli puhetta, että Wiima-paikkurit poistetaan kesällä ja toinen saa luovuttaa automaattivaihteistonsa autolle #5, joka siirtyisi kaiketi Valkeakosken paikkuriin kahden Scalan seuraksi. Wiimat lie jo kadonneet tontilta?


Wiima #24 on ainakin vielä käytössä, muut ovat poistuneet. Autossa #5 korvattiin lopun viimeksi pitkä keppi sähkökepillä.

----------


## kiitokurre

Tässä uusi Valkeakosken Liikenteen #24 http://kiitokurre.1g.fi/kuvat/2012/CIMG0018.JPG

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaehtoisuuden aika on tullut Valkeakosken Liikenteellekin ja se näkyy suoraan moottoritietä Tampereelle ajettavien vuorojen tuplaantumisena: Tamperelaisen uutinen

----------


## kiitokurre

Valkeakosken Liikenne aloittaa kaukoliikenteen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin linja tunnuksilla V3 ja V130

----------


## Eppu

> Valkeakosken Liikenne aloittaa kaukoliikenteen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin linja tunnuksilla V3 ja V130


https://www.valkeakoskenliikenne.fi/...mpere-helsinki

Ihan tervetullut uutuus nyt kun Paunu on jotenkin antanut periksi lähes kokonaan. Mainitut ajopäivätkin menevät pienimmällä mahdollisella riskillä näin alkuun.

----------


## rane

Pitäähän yrityksen jotakin yrittää hengissä pysyäkseen.

----------


## Star 701

Järkevintähän se on tosiaan aloittaa noin muutamalla vuoroparillla, että näkee toimiiko homma vaiko ei. Itse ainakin toivon että kulkijoita reitillä riittäisi, sillä suurin osa linjoista taisi mennä kuitenkin Vekalle.

----------


## killerpop

Eilen 19.2. alkoi tämä liikenne autoilla #7 ja #9

----------


## kuukanko

Valkeakosken Liikenne lisää 3.5. alkaen yhteyksiä Helsinki - Tampere -välille. Arkisin ajetaan päivittäin kolme vuoroparia, lauantaisin yksi ja sunnuntaisin kaksi. Kaikki uudet vuorot menevät Valkeakosken kautta.

Valkeakosken Liikenteen uutinen

----------


## kuukanko

Syksyn aikataulussa Tampere - Valkeakoski - Helsinki 9.8.2021 alkaen on jo 6 vuoroparia arkisin.

----------


## kuukanko

18.10. Helsinki - Valkeakoski - Tampere -vuoroja tulee taas lisää. Uutuutena aamuisin on yhteyksiä lentokentälle ja illalla pois sieltä. Uudet aikataulut

----------


## kuukanko

15.11. alkaen kaikille Helsingin vuoroille tulee arkisin yhteys lentokentälle/lentokentältä (aamun ensimmäinen Tampereelta ja illan viimeinen Helsingistä ajavat lentokentän kautta, muilla lähdöillä syöttöbussi Keimolasta). Osaa syöttöbusseista operoi Reissu Ruoti. Uusi aikataulu

----------


## repesorsa

HBL:n mukaan väylävirasto arvioi että bensan ja dieselin hinnat nousee reippaasti vuoteen 2030 mennessä ja ihmiset siirtyy mm. busseihin. Jutussa haastaellaan VL:n toimaria Heini Ojalaa ja kuljettajaa.  Lisäksi on kartta jossa on merkitty miten juna- ja bussiiikenteen arvioidaan lisääntyvän nousevien verojen vuoksi. Itseä vain taas huolestuttaa että Itä-Uusimaa ja kok itäinen rannikkoseutu puuttuu, taas.


https://www.hbl.fi/artikel/42-cent-t...tag-och-cykel/

----------


## killerpop

Tälle päivälle ja tänään rekisteriin päätyny Volvo 9700H UG on RUP-916

----------


## vaajy

Siellä on tosi paljon hyviä kuljettajia.

Vuoden 2007-2010 olen käyttänyt yrityksen palveluita joka päivä menopaluuna, arkisin, ja esimerkiksi naiskuski on tarjonnut linjan päätteeksi pastilleja.
En erityisemmin pidä pastilleista, mutta se oli niin ystävällistä, että pastilleja syön edelleenkin joskus.

Harmi, että tuo VL:n ilmaisbussi Ideaparkiin loppui, koska olisin käynyt varmasti, jos sellainen olisi tarjolla. Noin muuten Ideaparkiin ei tule käytyä, kun maksaa 3,40 euroa menossa ja paluussa.

Tuo ilmaisbussi oli kyllä järjettömän hyvä asiakasvirran tuoja Ideaparkiin.

----------


## karvinen

> Tälle päivälle ja tänään rekisteriin päätyny Volvo 9700H UG on RUP-916


Tämän järjestys numero on #16 ja on valkoisena (maalaamattomana firman omiin väreihin) laitettu vain nimet kylkeen ja takalasiin pupun kuva ja on ex Volvon demo auto valmistunut vuonna 2019

----------


## vaajy

Piti lähteä Helsinkiin ja tulla Rautatieasemalle tasan 8.00 jatkamaan bussimatkaa.

Tampereelta Valkeakosken liikenne lähtee aikaisin, miltei ennen junaa. Mutta emme uskaltaneet kyseisellä vuorolla mennä.

Se kun olisi Kampissa 7.45, emmekä osanneet arvioida sitä ehtiikö kahdeksaksi Kampista, muuten kuin juosten. Toisaalta olisiko bussi myöhässä?
Ainakin Paunun lähtöihin on voinut suunnilleen luottaa, niitä ei näin aikaisin tosin ollut.

Bussiyhtiöt aina välillä sanovat että missä matkustajat? Me oltiin junassa, joka toi juna-asemalle tasan 7.35 ja ehdimme mainiosti juoksematta Kampista ja kerkesimme vielä kupillisen teetä laittaa kurkusta alas.

----------


## tkp

Valkeakosken liikenne joutuu maksamaan yli 100000 korvaukset syrjinnästä

https://www.is.fi/tampereen-seutu/ar...009221057.html

----------


## vaajy

 Kantaja oli valittu irtisanottavaksi ainoastaan siksi, että koska hänen työnlaatunsa oli ollut alhaisempi kuin muilla kuskeilla, kantajan kaluston*käsittely*taidot olivat olleet heikommat, ja hän oli saanut eniten negatiivista palautetta asiakkailta, Valkeakosken Liikenne vastasi kanteeseen.

 :Laughing: 

Tuskin oli se naiskuski, joka antoi joka vuoron päätteeksi minulle pastilleja kun poistuin kauppakoulusta.

En silloin nuorempana jaksanut palautetta laittaa, mutta onhan sitä positiivista palautetta laitettu Valkeakosken Liikenteelle esim. 2020 ja 2021.
Hieman jopa harmittaa, että enää ei pääse Valkeakoskelle kuin Vekka Groupilla.

Valkeakosken Liikenteen naiskuskit olleet alansa huippuja, ja varsinkin 2007-2010 aikana Valkeakosken Liikenteellä olen tehnyt 10 matkaa viikossa. Eli kokemusta laadusta on kertynyt.

Käsittämätön firma kyllä jos noilla syillä pihalle potkii.

Olisivat kysyneet asiasta, jotkut voisivat poistua ihan vapaaehtoisestikin.  :Razz:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hieman jopa harmittaa, että enää ei pääse Valkeakoskelle kuin Vekka Groupilla.


Niinkö? https://valkeakoskenliikenne.fi/linj...mpere-25-7-alk

----------

